# scary voice for entrance of my haunted house



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Nick,
I have several Haunt Greetings available on my site some with music Discount Voice Overs - Haunt Greetings, Prop Voices, Haunt Atmosphere & Halloween Sound FX - Pre-Produced .

Here are some samples:
http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/GreetingsProtected.mp3

I can make you a custom one as well.


----------

